# cable management



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

ok since im getting new mobo/cpu soon (been ordered but proc is on backorder LOL that sucks)

i want to make the cables in my case a little more cooling friendly.

i made 2 round ide cables from scraps i got layin around lol, gonna test them tomm at school to see how good they are,

im mainly lookin for stuff to do real cheap or no cost.


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

You might want to try getting some flex tubing for a local electronic store. It is cheaper than cable management packs and I think it can look better if you do it right. Also there is always trying to hide as much as you can. I have made molex extenders and ran many of cable behind the motherboard panel.


----------



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

sorry just seen this reply, what ive done so far, is i pulled the psu out, and wraped the cables in eletrictial tape to try to help with cooling. i got my board today but gonna wait on install till i get my proc, its on backorder for now lol. the new board is smaller than the old one but is one heck of a lot better looking in terms of coolness lol. its nice and red and stuff it looks sweet to me lol. but anyway, just tryin to figure a way to route cables to make it look halfway decent and whatnot.


----------



## ViceVersa (Feb 4, 2007)

Is there UV wire tubing (not the stuff you have to heat shrink) out there?


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

UV reactive are mixed in


----------



## ViceVersa (Feb 4, 2007)

no, not that stuff, ive used that and its a pain, the stuff frays all over the place


----------

